# New Red Baron Movie



## eddie_brunette (Mar 11, 2008)

Cant wait for the movie!!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJghJNAjc1k_


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 11, 2008)

SWEET!! I know they have to "hollywood" it up, but I hope they make it as accurate as they can.


----------



## eddie_brunette (Mar 11, 2008)

i think this has been done in germany but not to sure


----------



## timshatz (Mar 11, 2008)

When is it due out?


----------



## eddie_brunette (Mar 11, 2008)

-- The Red Baron --


----------



## eddie_brunette (Mar 11, 2008)

Status: Postproduction + CGI by PIXOMONDO
Shooting schedule: July 10 - October 3, 2006[5]
Filming Locations: Prague surrounding area, Czech Republic / Baden-Württemberg, Germany
Type of film financing: Private (raised by NIAMA-FILM)
Date of premiere: February 14, 2008 (Germany), March 20, 2008 (Czech Republic)


----------



## timshatz (Mar 11, 2008)

I saw on IMDB that it is scheduled for release on April 10th. Not sure if that is in the US or in general or is the Premier in the US (if they have one).


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 11, 2008)

I think it is only being shown in Germany initially. As I understand it the movie was filmed in English so I would imiagine it will be available in the US at some time?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, that looks a bit of alright, will have to check that out!


----------



## rochie (Mar 14, 2008)

looks amazing more info here RedBaron hope it comes to england asap


----------



## Flightcommander (Mar 26, 2008)

awsome i can't wait.


----------



## magnocain (Mar 26, 2008)

I really hope that they don't screw it up.


----------



## v2 (Apr 3, 2008)

www.ClipWings.com - Home of aviation


----------



## magnocain (Apr 3, 2008)

What will end up happening is that some stupid hippies will ban it for being pro-nazi .


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 4, 2008)

The trailer sure looks fantastic! If anyone sees it, give us a review.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 4, 2008)

magnocain said:


> What will end up happening is that some stupid hippies will ban it for being pro-nazi .



We find them and "ban" their faces...


----------



## smg (Apr 4, 2008)

that's so kool


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2008)

magnocain said:


> What will end up happening is that some stupid hippies will ban it for being pro-nazi .



What does WW1 have to do with Nazi's?


----------



## The Basket (Apr 4, 2008)

I was watching the news and it said that this film was the first Heroic German war hero film by a german film maker since the Nazis. 

There is plenty of scope for more German war films by Germans praising heroes such as u boat aces or fighter pilots of the WW2. I hope this is a start.

Putting it in English is dumb and I would have much preferred in German with subtitles. But I guess they had Dollar signs in their eyes.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 5, 2008)

The Basket said:


> Putting it in English is dumb and I would have much preferred in German with subtitles. But I guess they had Dollar signs in their eyes.



It would have been much more realistic if it was in German but English will have to do.


----------



## Flightcommander (Apr 5, 2008)

what is it called exactly? red baron movie?? i need to look it up and see if it is allright for the kids.


----------



## magnocain (Apr 5, 2008)

> What does WW1 have to do with Nazi's?


I know WW1 didn't have anything to do with Nazi's. That is ment to show how stupid it would be to ban the movie. For many people the word "Germans" still brings up images of Nazi's.


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks sweet


----------

